# has snake enthusiasm made you single



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

As i think back over the years ive realised the ammount of women who have been completely repelled by mine and other people i knows snake intrest/hobby has been enormous.
Im sure there are plenty of guys whos marriage or relationship has been ruined by wives/girlfriends hating on snakes.
I never met many girls that intersted in snakes,there seems to be plenty that get on this forum,but out in the real world they are very rare.

There is hatred in plauge proportions.

has snakes made you single?


----------



## Laghairt (May 31, 2011)

I think it easily could have, that's why I only keep lizards now.


----------



## girdheinz (May 31, 2011)

Nearly


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Rondo said:


> I think it easily could have, that's why I only keep lizards now.


 
Wha-CH

I'm lucky, my GF likes them. She's the one who suggested them!

She does hate me riding motocross, and the thought of me getting a road bike, but I told her if she wants me, she'll have to put up with it. I guess I must be cute as a button, because she's still hangin' around.


----------



## harley0402 (May 31, 2011)

no, i love snakes and my partner is liking them more and more. He likes monitors but.  Happy days including my collection of snakes



kawasakirider said:


> Wha-CH
> 
> I'm lucky, my GF likes them. She's the one who suggested them!
> 
> She does hate me riding motocross, and the thought of me getting a road bike, but I told her if she wants me, she'll have to put up with it. I guess I must be cute as a button, because she's still hangin' around.


 
:/....


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Shame that really, great opening line "Hey ladies, wanna see my snake".


----------



## saximus (May 31, 2011)

I didn't realise it was that bad Rob. I guess it's like anything where you need to find someone who shares your interests. It's just unfortunate our hobby is apparently so "repulsive"


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

saximus said:


> I didn't realise it was that bad Rob. I guess it's like anything where you need to find someone who shares your interests. It's just unfortunate our hobby is apparently so "repulsive"


 
You'd think it would be easier to get a woman to tolerate snakes as opposed to a swinging husband, eh?


----------



## inthegrass (May 31, 2011)

The only complaints I get is when the electricity bill arrives, it will cost more since we have moved.
cheers


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 31, 2011)

yup.. im not going to be in a relationship much longer because of my interest in snakes and wild life.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 31, 2011)

Was single for a long time, but more due to the fact ive got a head that will scare a starving dog out of a butchers shop than my hobbies.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> got a head that will scare a starving dog out of a butchers shop.



Hollllleeeeyyyy!!!! That is hilarious! I'm so stealing it.


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

what's this thing called a relationship??? never heard of that...because i've never been in one. i'm single and hating it, i have my snake and lizard and a hermit life.....the only person stopping me getting more snakes is mum!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

yea is that bad ,they put up with drunk fat alco wife beater types who abuse substances over a man who quite fancies an elapid,and even pythons,i thought they would at least like pythons


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

Yes, but that is about to change ;-) shhhhhhhhhhhhh LOL
Arggghhhh no not wives/girlfriends("loves"Man) but last one said nooo to snake, he is gone(well marriage wise)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yea is that bad ,they put up with drunk fat alco wife beater types who abuse substances over a man who quite fancies an elapid,and even pythons,i thought they would at least like pythons


 
I can understand not being comfortable with elapids, if they were in my joint I'd double check the cages all the time, but it's a shame they can't learn to tolerate a caged python.


----------



## Torah (May 31, 2011)

yes and im a girl . youd be surprised how many guys are scared of snakes and *arnt* even scared to show it.

lol my darwin just fell off his branch nawwww who needs a man ..


----------



## SteveNT (May 31, 2011)

Common interest is the thread that holds relationships together. All else fades. If you dont share the same passion maybe you can enjoy eachothers passions in parallel. I've done that.

If there's no joy in it, move on. Just give it a good go first.


----------



## pythonmum (May 31, 2011)

No, snakes haven't made me single, but the fruit bat I was raising put a few off when I first met my husband! Fortunately, he thought the little guy was cute and has been very tolerant of my many animals.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

Torah said:


> yes and im a girl . youd be surprised how many guys are scared of snakes and *arnt* even scared to show it.
> 
> lol my darwin just fell off his branch nawwww who needs a man ..



Hey Torah, YGPM


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

well there is a percentage of women that like pythons at least ,but where are all the girls with a soft spot that includes elapids


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> No, snakes haven't made me single, but the fruit bat I was raising put a few off when I first met my husband! Fortunately, he thought the little guy was cute and has* been very tolerant of my many animals*.


 
I couldn't work out if you were talking about a son of yours, or an animal, until the part in bold. 



$NaKe PiMp said:


> well there is a percentage of women that like pythons at least ,but where are all the girls with a soft spot that includes elapids


 
Just get a dumb one that likes pythons, and act possessive over the elapids so she never feels the need to touch them for fear of making you upset.


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

i want to find someone who has their own animal collection, and then we can put them together to make a zoo =] definitely doesnt work if the other person isnt animal friendly...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> :/....


 
Why the :/ face?


----------



## snakes123 (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> I never met many girls that intersted in snakes,there seems to be plenty that get on this forum,but out in the real world they are very rare.


 
You know kelly don't you?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> You know kelly don't you?



yes ive known kelly for years,and her partner!


----------



## snakes123 (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yes ive known kelly for years,and her partner!


 
There you go, there is one


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> There you go, there is one



So you're a wingman advocating the pinching of someone's mrs? Ahh to be 14...


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 31, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> So you're a wingman advocating the pinching of someone's mrs? Ahh to be 14...


 
No I think he is referring to a woman liking elapids.


----------



## snakes123 (May 31, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> No I think he is referring to a woman liking elapids.


 
Im thinking your right


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> well there is a percentage of women that like pythons at least ,but where are all the girls with a soft spot that includes elapids


I am actually really interested in elapids and want to eventually have them. But then again I am told by Men I am sooo out of the normal "female"pigeon hole that the normal rules fly out the window where I am concerned LOL(I think they have meant it as a compliment LOL)


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

yea there is some cool chicks that like elapids but there usually got a partner already


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

i like looking with a lock on the cage =] not so keen on any handling... at all... 

colubrids im fine with!


----------



## shell477 (May 31, 2011)

my husband hates snake, wont come near them. 

but he understands that relationships are about accommodating each others wants and needs. 

I LET him play his stupid computer games, he LETS me keep my snakes. done deal.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yea there is some cool chicks that like elapids but there usually got a partner already


What about ones from the bush? we are bred pretty tough ;-) not much faze them.... and honestly a lot get tired of the "cowboys"(not all are as "manly"as they make out lol) They seem to want a decent Man.... might be worth looking at?


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> What about ones from the bush? we are bred pretty tough ;-) not much faze them.... and honestly a lot get tired of the "cowboys"(not all are as "manly"as they make out lol)


 
everyone who ive met from 'the bush' doesnt like snakes =[


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> everyone who ive met from 'the bush' doesnt like snakes =[


really? I have been out in the bush most of my life(on and off) and I love them.... so have a lot of
jillaroo's not all but a lot I have worked with


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

yeah the people i know have only been around elapids and were taught from an early age to be afraid =/


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 31, 2011)

When i met my wife she hated snakes, shes ok with them now


----------



## Defective (May 31, 2011)

my sisters BF said he'd kill my 10wk old if it came near him, lol i said if he touches her i'd knock him to the moon's moon


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2011)

I'm lucky 

My missus used to be scared of snakes, but now she has a favorite and she's pretty much claimed Hugo as her own lol.

The only thing she will not tolerate is frogs, but they are easily something I could live without


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 31, 2011)

i find the chicks from the bush the most fearful!!

always have the reason that when they where a kid they got chased by a tiger snake,and it followd them to there house and was striking at the fly screen door


----------



## Jazzz (May 31, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I'm lucky
> 
> My missus used to be scared of snakes, but now she has a favorite and she's pretty much claimed Hugo as her own lol.
> 
> The only thing she will not tolerate is frogs, but they are easily something I could live without


 
how can you not like frogs??!! i can understand snakes (big with teeth) but frogs?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i find the chicks from the bush the most fearful!!
> 
> always have the reason that when they where a kid they got chased by a tiger snake,and it followd them to there house and was striking at the fly screen door


Ha ha ha ha..... I cannot speak for all of them, and I confess that there do seem to be some "born/raised"that have had a fear put into them by their parents...However in the areas from Coast to inland to Gulf to NT there have been a lot of Jillaroo's willing to admire snakes (at least not run screaming for a big Bwave "cowboy"with a shovel)My Daughter was made and born in the Gulf Country, she adores snakes and all that creeps and slithers ;-) she would be more likely to turn the shovel on whoever was going to hurt the poor snake LOL She is a "Bush Baby" through and through


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> how can you not like frogs??!! i can understand snakes (big with teeth) but frogs?


 
I know a woman who puts domestos on green tree frogs, and she gets TONS of them at her place. She can't stand frogs...


----------



## killimike (May 31, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I know a woman who puts domestos on green tree frogs, and she gets TONS of them at her place. She can't stand frogs...



Seriously!? Not cool.


----------



## vampstorso (May 31, 2011)

The boy I'm seeing....we've been "on and off" for years...in the sense of, neither of us ever ask the other out even though we may as well!


he was repulsed when I got Moray Eels...always said "they're too snake like" well, you can imagine how pleased he is now 
he won't sleep in my room because of my HATCHLINGS!

I figure...he'll get over it  if not, my diamond python doesn't play mind games; so it wins!

I honestly think eels lost me more friends/potential partners than the snakes have! Don't know why, weird :|


----------



## kawasakirider (May 31, 2011)

killimike said:


> Seriously!? Not cool.


 
Yeah mate, seriously


----------



## killimike (May 31, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Yeah mate, seriously


 
That is a real shame


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> how can you not like frogs??!! i can understand snakes (big with teeth) but frogs?



She doesn't like the cold, wet, slimy feel. They just really creep her out.
She almost had a heart attack when I asked her to get something out of the mailbox knowing there was a frog in there 
She hates it when I lick her face LMAO!


----------



## saximus (May 31, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> She hates it when I lick her face LMAO!


 
Hahaha so I'm not the only one who does that


----------



## Pinoy (May 31, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hahaha so I'm not the only one who does that



Apparently not hahaha. 

It's one of those things you've been told not to do but you do it anyway.
That face she makes when I do it always makes me giggle too lol.


----------



## HypnoticSlither (Jun 1, 2011)

im thinking i gotta meet a country man,these city boys think of snakes like a type of vermin. But then again who would trust a man over a snake?? lol


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i find the chicks from the bush the most fearful!!
> 
> always have the reason that when they where a kid they got chased by a tiger snake,and it followd them to there house and was striking at the fly screen door


 
I think I can give insight into this 

as a country girl, I think it's probably that we're somewhat raised too fear them...since we'll encounter them a lot unlike city kids.
We often had browns eat our budgies for example  I think it was just easier to tell kids to stay away coz they're bad then risk them tempting fate


----------



## longqi (Jun 1, 2011)

This is SO interesting

I keep a record of attendances at the displays I have done with records of sex of people who wanted to handle the slitherers
in 17 years the percentage has changed by .08%

Male 41.2%
Female 58.8%

Whenever I used to tell people I was feeding later it was always more women than men who turned up to watch
First reaction Oh how Gross
Second reaction Can we come back next week??


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 1, 2011)

well i just meet the haters


----------



## K3nny (Jun 1, 2011)

there is a reason i keep my interests in the hobby on the down low (for now anyway, unless you ask)

then again i've yet to actually date, so can't really give a valid observation


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's the fact that I won't shut up about them (and the birds, and whatever else I have in care) that scares people off more than the actual snakes. And if I do meet someone that's into the animals, they're not into my other hobbies and generally think I'm nuts. 

It makes me laugh when I show the animals to guys and they start off with "Oh cute" at the possums and then we get to the reptiles and it's suddenly "Uh... that's nice. No, I don't want to touch them." Who could be scared of a diamond hatchy? She's tiny.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 1, 2011)

longqi said:


> This is SO interesting
> 
> I keep a record of attendances at the displays I have done with records of sex of people who wanted to handle the slitherers
> in 17 years the percentage has changed by .08%
> ...


 
Well longqi can you send the 58.8% my way. Most woman I meet hate snake.


----------



## saximus (Jun 1, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> I think it's the fact that I won't shut up about them (and the birds, and whatever else I have in care) that scares people off more than the actual snakes


 I've had this. If I meet new people and they ask me about it I generally go off in a big rant about them. I have learnt to stop talking when I notice the blank stares now though


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 1, 2011)

not yet, although the 'threat' is constantly hanging in the air, lol,...(id take him a bit more seriously if he wasnt constantly curled up with a lizard on him)

my brother did say to me a long time ago,..(when i had just 4 beardies and 1 python) that if i was a chick he'd picked up and gone home with that he would politely wait till id left the room then run out the door as fast as he could never to return,...

thats when i made the decision never to date my brother, hahahahaha


----------



## Rissa (Jun 1, 2011)

I love (all) snakes, frogs, lizards and spiders.

Hubby likes to watch the snakes and has agreed to have any type of pet I would like except my much loved spiders. Apart from me liking to handle snakes and his liking to watch snakes (and our four children) we have nothing else in common at all, opposites attract.

I moved from "city area" to a "country area" and I couldn't believe it in the city area the children's school would call people in to relocate any snakes found within the schools, out here in the country area they send the kids running to the classrooms and get the big scary male teacher to go and chop the snakes head off with a shovel. I am praying on of my snakes never get out around here.

I hate drop in out of the blue visitors, if I had of known years ago how well snakes worked as a deterrent to this horrid action I would of had snakes all my life hehe.

I wish everyone good luck at finding someone to tolerate your passion/hobby.

Rissa


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 1, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> She hates it when I lick her face LMAO!


 
OMG- i thought my hubby was the only 1 that did that! and you too saximus! 

I am very lucky with my husband. he was one of those "tough" guys that had no time for anything that wasnt a dog. so 6 years ago i bought home a cockatiel, he fell in love with it, then i brought home a cat (dont want a cat, they are useless- 2 weeks later, after id been in qld for a week, i came home and was told that a certain spot on the bed was the cats and id have to move my feet) then when i brought the snake home was very very cranky with me, 3 weeks later and hes getting the snake out more than me! and asking what one we are getting next!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> .....
> 
> has snakes made you single?



No but my husband don't like them, nor does my 18yr old daughter, and I do notice we don't get too many visitors which I don't mind about anyway. My snakes just got shafted from the loungeroom so scared visitors don't have to see them. I have a little room especially for them now which isn't too bad.


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Hey Torah, YGPM


 
what is ygpm ?


----------



## saximus (Jun 1, 2011)

Torah said:


> what is ygpm ?


 Let me google that for you


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

jazzv said:


> how can you not like frogs??!! i can understand snakes (big with teeth) but frogs?


 
hay im weird like that I love frogs but will get a container to move a frog on but have no probs touching my snakes lol


----------



## Octane (Jun 1, 2011)

My other half doesn't mind my pythons she was even the one that told me to get my first, then allowed the pair. She did say no more when I got to twenty then again at thirty but then I started collecting different Antaresia. Now she just puts up with the new ones.

She has banned anything herp related with legs though, says that anything that can jump on her or climb on her creeps her out. 

Do have to start reducing numbers a little bit though especially last seasons hatchies but I just get attached to them.

Cheers Octane


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I know a woman who puts domestos on green tree frogs, and she gets TONS of them at her place. She can't stand frogs...


 
give her a cup of domestos , I say !



saximus said:


> Let me google that for you


 
y thank you 

oh it means "youve got private messages" ... but I cant get into my inbox atm


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 1, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I know a woman who puts domestos on green tree frogs, and she gets TONS of them at her place. She can't stand frogs...



thats is the most disgusting thing i have ever heard... people like that should be shot. If she lives in Brissy i will be a free frog catcher!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

people that don't like snakes or single out animals are small minded people...i dont have time for them anyway......all animals are great in there own way....


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

^agreed


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> She hates it when I lick her face





saximus said:


> Hahaha so I'm not the only one who does that


Sax, you lick Pinoy's missus' face too?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2011)

My GF hates them. I think my dreams of expanding my elapid collection has been destroyed with her  Luckily i like her and am happy to comprimise.


----------



## Juz92 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I just have horrible luck when it comes to girls.. and I can't imagine having snakes would help the matter. Although everyone seems to like my geckos :lol:


----------



## Tinky (Jun 1, 2011)

Being single it is a big no go area with most of the females that I have dated over the past year.

Now I tell then that I am into Native Animals and leave it at that, (let them assume that I rescue cute furry baby mamals).

There is a single herpers group on hear. It has not done me any good, but then I look like *Bigfella77’*s (head that will scare a starving dog out of a butchers shop) ugly brother.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I'm lucky
> 
> My missus used to be scared of snakes, but now she has a favorite and she's pretty much claimed Hugo as her own lol.
> 
> The only thing she will not tolerate is frogs, but they are easily something I could live without



Yes frogs are the spawn of Satan.


----------



## junglecarpet (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a chat to a guy at a pet shop a few years ago about snakes and he said he knows someone who breeds them and earns ALOT of money each year from it was his only job... his wife one day turned around and said "its me or the snakes" Guess which he chose 

If anyone was to ever make me choose, I would def choose my babies


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 1, 2011)

Smart man! He has his priorities right. Someone needs to bring back the single herpers thread, that was a great thread lol 


junglecarpet said:


> I had a chat to a guy at a pet shop a few years ago about snakes and he said he knows someone who breeds them and earns ALOT of money each year from it was his only job... his wife one day turned around and said "its me or the snakes" Guess which he chose
> 
> If anyone was to ever make me choose, I would def choose my babies


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 1, 2011)

i-snake said:


> mines absolutely fine with it as long as i buy her two diamonds, one for her finger and one for a pet lol and just to boast a bit more, its taken only 7 months of pestering and i have her blessing to get a saltwater croc as long as i exchange it once it hits three foot, few more months and full grown saltie here i come..... yippeeee  and some advice, start out cute and small, dont go pulling out your biggest snake as its a sure fire way to make em run, remember its not the size of your snake it's the way you use it LMFAO lol



lol. my missus asked if I could get one, I was the one that said no cos we live in a town house and a croc is not an animal you can sit on your shoulder or lap while you watch tv lol. 

She's been bugging me to get a spencers monitor after we saw one at my mates place that was dog tame. So now I'm just waiting till we move out and one becomes available


----------



## Defective (Jun 1, 2011)

but they're not slimy and cold. they're only wet because your hands have to be wet when handling them.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha i remember when i had my partner on the mainland, mentioned i had reptiles, he didnt like them but said he would have alook, Took him inside, diamonds, coastals, that was ok,... BHP's; started to get alittle anxious.. then my eastern brown decided "hey lets freak this guy out by striking at the glass" - me: *****! umm, yeah he is a...... olive? python? guy: $#%# #$$ #%$# *sees other elapids on way out* - never saw him again lol.. 

Now here in tas the same thing happened, but with tiger and copperhead snakes lol, he didn't believe that i kept these animals, apparently it wasn't 'proper' for a woman.. So he got introduced to my big tiger Talon .. lmao! priceless! Who needs a man when you have these beauties!  Especially when they think women cant handle/keep elapids!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 1, 2011)

Lambert said:


> but they're not slimy and cold. they're only wet because your hands have to be wet when handling them.


 
Well, they're definitely not dry and warm lol.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jun 1, 2011)

my Gf loves all the Snakes ...got my 1st one with her..now with lots and lots in the house plus hatchies she thinks its great..coming home to are own little reptile park..
I am a animal lover to the max..never meet anyone who likes them 1/4 as much as me..but my GF would be the next person in line that loves everything i do ..from Snake to carnivorous plants and still is a very very very girly girl...loves all her pink girl stuff, fashion,brands,clubbing hair make-up etc but I will come home or wake up and she has always got the big darwin boy out watching tv in bed or on the lounge ...couple of her friends like them and will hold them ..the others run out the room. 
ment to be making a quick point but haha hope get what I mean .


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 1, 2011)

whiteblaze786 said:


> Ha i remember when i had my partner on the mainland, mentioned i had reptiles, he didnt like them but said he would have alook, Took him inside, diamonds, coastals, that was ok,... BHP's; started to get alittle anxious.. then my eastern brown decided "hey lets freak this guy out by striking at the glass" - me: *****! umm, yeah he is a...... olive? python? guy: $#%# #$$ #%$# *sees other elapids on way out* - never saw him again lol..
> 
> Now here in tas the same thing happened, but with tiger and copperhead snakes lol, he didn't believe that i kept these animals, apparently it wasn't 'proper' for a woman.. So he got introduced to my big tiger Talon .. lmao! priceless! Who needs a man when you have these beauties!  Especially when they think women cant handle/keep elapids!


 


wow a girl with tigers,i reckon tigers are the best pets and the most variable coloured species,and good feeders


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol I tell them to get out of my house if they can't deal with snakes. That's the least weirdest thing about me.. Luckily enough I'm not single


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

My ex's liked the snakes, but single now.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm single at the moment, some guys I know are scared of snakes, and the ones that aren't have partners. Dammit.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I'm single at the moment, some guys I know are scared of snakes, and the ones that aren't have partners. Dammit.


 
mos of the guys i know are scared but just wont admit it because they have to be 'tough' they say they just dont like them =/


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Jun 2, 2011)

I did know a girl who loves animals as much as I do, but I think that's where the common interests ended.
There must be plenty of single animal-loving peoples around, it's just finding each other that's hard.

I think I'm in the same boat as bigfella77, except instead of "_got a head that will scare a starving dog out of a butchers shop_" I'm more... "_the size of a barn, doesn't like social events, and turns almost mute when meeting new people_" :lol:


----------



## Wallypod (Jun 2, 2011)

everytime she see's the power bill i almost become single lol


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 2, 2011)

inthegrass said:


> The only complaints I get is when the electricity bill arrives, it will cost more since we have moved.
> cheers



Hehehe, ditto here! 

Fortunately, my hubby is as tolerant of my interests/hobbies as I am of his - he will pat my critters occasionally, he's interested if/when they breed, but, like you, as soon as the electricity bill comes in, I'm a bad pain in the b_tt! 

Oh, and for what it's worth, we've been married now for just over 25 years, so we must be doing something right! 

Best,
Carolyn



CrystalMoon said:


> I am actually really interested in elapids and want to eventually have them. But then again I am told by Men I am sooo out of the normal "female"pigeon hole that the normal rules fly out the window where I am concerned LOL(I think they have meant it as a compliment LOL)



Ah Crystal, you need to follow my example... "I'm normal, it's just the rest of the world that's different!"...


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 2, 2011)

I have snakes, the first person I knew who had a pet snake was a girl, and I know at least seven other girls who have snakes, too - about half of us are moving towards keeping elapids at some point. We're common as muck in Melbourne; you should move down here.

By contrast I know one snake-owning guy (not counting the cool guys down at the reptile shop I get Whatsit's platys from). And I've only just got frogs because my ex-boyfriend had an absolute horror of them; he didn't like snakes, either, but I'd had Fabs for a fair few years before he came on the scene, and I think he was smart enough to know what his chances were if he said anything bad about my little guy. Snake-loving guys are in the minority in my world.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

Dark_Morelia said:


> I did know a girl who loves animals as much as I do, but I think that's where the common interests ended.
> There must be plenty of single animal-loving peoples around, it's just finding each other that's hard.
> 
> I think I'm in the same boat as bigfella77, except instead of "_got a head that will scare a starving dog out of a butchers shop_" I'm more... "_the size of a barn, doesn't like social events, and turns almost mute when meeting new people_" :lol:


 
O___O I want the snake in your avatar! please and thankyou!


----------



## miley_take (Jun 3, 2011)

The selling point for my current boyfriend is the fact he loves snakes. He was game enough to handle my big bredli boy first up and he was sold in my eyes :lol: I eventually want elapids, which he thinks I'm crazy, but can't really talk as he has an obsession with pyrotechnics, so I can't talk about his dangerous hobby either :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

Haaa haa reptiles have had the reverse lately *pounces on poor joemal* they have (this time)bought some-one special into my life
rather than be a cause of conflict...
I do feel people are becoming more accepting of our herp interest now


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 3, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> he won't sleep in my room because of my HATCHLINGS!



What a pussy.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 3, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> What a pussy.


 
that's the weirdest thing too me...nothing else in the world bothers him in the slightest...but he won't even look at the snakes. 
ah well. He'll get over it, or get gone


----------



## Radar (Jun 3, 2011)

It might as well have, and I'm glad. No point being stuck in a relationship where you can't be yourself. Lucky to have found the right girl I guess.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 3, 2011)

Partners are annoying.


----------

